# question about ferts



## eezee (Sep 14, 2007)

hello,
i'm a very new grower with some very new grower questions....
someone explain to me that only n,p,k , the main food for plants, are salts. he said secondery elements and trace elemnts are not salts and can be applied in full strength from the begining since their not salts and cannot harm the little seedling. i'm kinda sceptic about this but wanted to make sure with you growers.
allso , english wise , when you say ferts you mean n,p,k and all the othrs are nutrients ? did i get it all wrong ? 
any ways , i feed my seedlings with only water and good soil mix for now and it looks o.k so far. 
thank you  and best to all.
eezee.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2007)

Your freind is not explaining it right. They are not salts...salt is a by-product of the plant.
This is about as "plain english" as it gets.



> *Organic Fertilizer Numbers (N-P-K)*
> _By Jennifer Black, Planet Natural_
> 
> Confused about fertilizer numbers? What value do they have in organic gardening? A plant needs nutrients to survive. Most of these are provided by the soil, but soil varies tremendously in nutrient amounts, soil type, pH, and nutrient availability.
> ...


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2007)

Macronutrients:


			
				growing edge said:
			
		

> Plants need around 16 mineral nutrients for optimal growth. However, not all these nutrients are equally important for the plant. Three major minerals--nitrogen (N), phosphorus (P), and potassium (K)--are used by plants in large amounts. These three minerals are usually displayed as hyphenated numbers, like "15-30-15," on commercial fertilizers. These numbers correspond to the relative percentage by weight of each of the major nutrients--known as macronutrients--N, P, and K. Macronutrients are present in large concentrations in plants. All nutrients combine in numerous ways to help produce healthy plants. Usually, sulfur (S), calcium (Ca), and magnesium (Mg) are also considered macronutrients.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2007)

Micronutrients



			
				growing edge said:
			
		

> Boron (B), copper (Cu), cobalt (Co), iron (Fe) manganese (Mn), molybdenum (Mo), and zinc (Zn) are only present in minute quantities in plants and are known as micronutrients. Plants can usually acquire adequate amounts of these elements from the soil, so most commercial fertilizers don't contain all of the micronutrients. Hydroponic growers, however, don't have any soil to provide nutrients for their plants. Therefore, nutrient solution that is marketed for hydroponic gardening contain all the micronutrients.
> _--Jessica Hankinson_


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 27, 2008)

I made a post awhile back that contains the feeding charts for several diffrent products. Now most of these are for the hydro application, but i do have a Fox Farms feedsing chart for soil that i just picked up and i will add that soon.

Hope it helps.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26443

lol this is'nt the post i wanted to put this in. owell


----------



## Roken (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice job guy's!  Well played.


----------



## papercha[$]er (Sep 28, 2008)

thanx folks **** is helpful


----------

